# Type of Medical Insurance for Residencia



## pete42 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,
We are about to apply for the Residencia card within the Albacete province. I know that we will need private medical insurance as we do not qualify under the state system. 
I was told by one of the insurance companies that in order to for fill the requirements of the residence we would need to take out a policy with no excess (co-payments as they are sometimes called). Dose anybody know if this is actually the case, as I can find no mention of this anywhere else? Or is this just as sales person trying to sell me a very expensive policy?
Many thanks
Pete


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

That's correct.

Plenty of existing threads covering the subject, though the mods could perhaps do a better job of pulling these together into a reliable sticky.


----------



## pete42 (Jan 17, 2017)

So you do need the expensive non co-payment policy for the residencia application?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

pete42 said:


> So you do need the expensive non co-payment policy for the residencia application?


You need private healthcover with no copayments. What’s expensive is a bit subjective. 

Also remember all drugs are charged a full rate, there are no reductions in prescription charges if on Private healthcare


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

Megsmum said:


> You need private healthcover with no copayments. What’s expensive is a bit subjective.
> 
> Also remember all drugs are charged a full rate, there are no reductions in prescription charges if on Private healthcare


When I got here, I lived in Barcelona and I used Adesla health insurance with co-pay and got my NIE without any glitch, last year I renewed my NIE with the same company, nowadays I changed to Sanitas, I think what's important is type of coverage you have and not if it's co-pay or not, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

michaelbr51 said:


> When I got here, I lived in Barcelona and I used Adesla health insurance with co-pay and got my NIE without any glitch, last year I renewed my NIE with the same company, nowadays I changed to Sanitas, I think what's important is type of coverage you have and not if it's co-pay or not, but I might be wrong.


I think, but could be wrong, that you are wrong! Everything I’ve read here says, no copayments, but like everything in Spain , it’s all about where you live, what day you go and who you speak to


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I think, but could be wrong, that you are wrong! Everything I’ve read here says, no copayments, but like everything in Spain , it’s all about where you live, what day you go and who you speak to


I don't hink michaelbr51 can be wrong if he's already gone through the process and had a policy that was based on co payment! There would appear to be 2 possibilities, 
1, That it's different in Catalonia
2, That the people that michaelbr51 dealt with didn't know the procedure

You do need medical insurance with no co paymnets to get your EU residential certificate or card


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't hink michaelbr51 can be wrong if he's already gone through the process and had a policy that was based on co payment! There would appear to be 2 possibilities,
> 1, That it's different in Catalonia
> 2, That the people that michaelbr51 dealt with didn't know the procedure
> 
> You do need medical insurance with no co paymnets to get your EU residential certificate or card


Agreed, hence my final sentence 



> but like everything in Spain , it’s all about where you live, what day you go and who you speak to


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

However, I've just found this in the Foreign oOffice page. It does refer to the need for medical insurance and makes no mention of an insurance that has a no co payment way of operating, and I think it did say that at some point in the past... It does say however that the health insurance must give coverage similar to that of the Spanish NHS.


> REQUISITOS
> Todo ciudadano de un Estado miembro de la Unión Europea o de otro Estado parte en el Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo tiene derecho de residencia en el territorio del Estado español por un periodo superior a tres meses si:
> Es un trabajador por cuenta ajena en España, o
> Es un trabajador por cuenta propia en España, o
> ...


----------



## pete42 (Jan 17, 2017)

*Payments*

Thanks everyone for your replies. 
Another interesting thing I have come across is one of the insurance companies telling me that: In order to make the residencia application I need to pay for the entire years health insurance policy up front i.e. monthly / quarterly payments will not be accepted. 
Does anybody know if this is actually the case?
Thanks
Pete.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

pete42 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.
> Another interesting thing I have come across is one of the insurance companies telling me that: In order to make the residencia application I need to pay for the entire years health insurance policy up front i.e. monthly / quarterly payments will not be accepted.
> Does anybody know if this is actually the case?
> Thanks
> Pete.


Not sure about this but possibly because they don’t want people getting residency based on three months healthcare and then having no coverage


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

pete42 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.
> Another interesting thing I have come across is one of the insurance companies telling me that: In order to make the residencia application I need to pay for the entire years health insurance policy up front i.e. monthly / quarterly payments will not be accepted.
> Does anybody know if this is actually the case?
> Thanks
> Pete.


I don't know about this, but my 1st application and 1st renewal of NIE, I used Adesla with monthly pay, I'm afraid the insurance company is taking advantage of our lack of local knowledge / laws, but I had a contract until end of calendar year, before that I couldn't stop or change to another company. Hope this helps.
ps: as I said, I did both in Barcelona, now I've moved to Valencia and next year I'll have to renew again, let's see what happens.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Why are you going on about NIE when the question is about healthcare for residency???


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you renew NIE I thought they were for life?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

michaelbr51 said:


> I don't know about this, but my 1st application and 1st renewal of NIE, I used Adesla with monthly pay, I'm afraid the insurance company is taking advantage of our lack of local knowledge / laws, but I had a contract until end of calendar year, before that I couldn't stop or change to another company. Hope this helps.
> ps: as I said, I did both in Barcelona, now I've moved to Valencia and next year I'll have to renew again, let's see what happens.


ok, michealbr51 has given his nationality as Brazilian ie not European so that's a big difference,
Also as meg'smum has pointed out you don't renew your NIE. You may at some point have to renew a piece of paper that gives info about your NIE (but can't think when that would be) but the NIE nimber is yours for life so now Im not sure that any of the info provided by michealbr51 is pertinent to the OP...
Which is why it¡s always better to go straight to the authorities to ask and get it written down!!
The bit that I quoted in a previous post was from the ministry and could be printed out to take to your appointment so that you can go through it and make sure everything is clear

Estancia y residencia - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Why are you going on about NIE when the question is about healthcare for residency???





Megsmum said:


> Do you renew NIE I thought they were for life?


He means his TIE (tarjeta de identidad de extranjeros) which non-EU citizens get & have to be renewed.

Lots of people mistakenly call this their NIE.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well that's not good enough !!!!

No miztakes aloud on this fourum!!!!!


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Post Brexit U.K. nationals MAY need RESIDENCIA just like Brazilians and all non EU Nationals do now 

That will put the cat among the pigeons


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Post Brexit U.K. nationals MAY need RESIDENCIA just like Brazilians and all non EU Nationals do now
> 
> That will put the cat among the pigeons


Not sure what you mean, we are supposed to have residency now?


----------



## victoriagl (Jul 3, 2018)

To get residencia with the health insurance option you need to pay for the whole year in advance and have no co-payments, as it shows the government that you have sufficient health care to support yourself and will not be a burden on the state social system.
You should ask your health insurance company for a certificate to take with you rather than taking the policy details (all insurance companies should issue you with a certificate to take as long as you have paid the full years premium)
If you take the policy with you there may be issues with the qualifying periods (waiting periods for certain treatments) and exclusions (pre-existing conditions) that all insurance companies apply to policies. 
/SNIP/


----------



## victoriagl (Jul 3, 2018)

Also, anyone living/staying here for longer than 3 months needs to have residencia. That law is applied to everyone (including UK before and after BREXIT) The certificate is valid indefinitely. However, if you move it should be updated. If you live in Spain continuously for more than five years, you can opt for permanent residency.
Your NIE number is for life and does not need to be replied for or renewed if you are an EU national. However, for a period of time Spain was issuing the white NIE paper that had a 3 month limit on it and the paper needed reissuing (for a cost) when it ran out. In this case though there is no need to keep getting the paper reissued unless you want to make a big purchase (house / car etc) or need any bank or legalities done (loan / residencia etc)
You do not need an NIE to apply for padron this can be done with just a passport number. 
Once you have been on residencia for a year you can then apply to pay into the 'Convenio Especial' (voluntary paying into the Spanish social system)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

victoriagl said:


> Also, anyone living/staying here for longer than 3 months needs to have residencia. That law is applied to everyone (including UK before and after BREXIT) The certificate is valid indefinitely. However, if you move it should be updated. If you live in Spain continuously for more than five years, you can opt for permanent residency.


It's only called 'residencia' for non-EU citizens. EU citizens register & receive a certificate of registration.

After 5 years you are automatically considered a permanent resident, whether you opt to pay for a permanent certificate or not. 


victoriagl said:


> Your NIE number is for life and does not need to be replied for or renewed if you are an EU national. However, for a period of time Spain was issuing the white NIE paper that had a 3 month limit on it and the paper needed reissuing (for a cost) when it ran out. In this case though there is no need to keep getting the paper reissued unless you want to make a big purchase (house / car etc) or need any bank or legalities done (loan / residencia etc)
> You do not need an NIE to apply for padron this can be done with just a passport number.
> Once you have been on residencia for a year you can then apply to pay into the 'Convenio Especial' (voluntary paying into the Spanish social system)


None of this is new information, although your version is slightly inaccurate as far as the terminology you use. 

It's all in our FAQs thread.


----------



## victoriagl (Jul 3, 2018)

It's only called 'residencia' for non-EU citizens. EU citizens register & receive a certificate of registration.

After 5 years you are automatically considered a permanent resident, whether you opt to pay for a permanent certificate or not. 


None of this is new information, although your version is slightly inaccurate as far as the terminology you use. 

It's all in our FAQs thread

Although you do get permanent residencia after 5 years it is not automatically issued you do have to apply for this (something I personally have been through this year!).
Also, I use the term reisdencia as everyone knows what this term is and understands it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

victoriagl said:


> Although you do get permanent residencia after 5 years it is not automatically issued you do have to apply for this (something I personally have been through this year!).
> Also, I use the term reisdencia as everyone knows what this term is and understands it.


Yes, you have to ask, & pay for, a new certificate. But it's optional. You don't need it. 

We use correct terminology on this forum wherever possible, & regular members will generally correct those who don't.


----------



## victoriagl (Jul 3, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> Yes, you have to ask, & pay for, a new certificate. But it's optional. You don't need it.


That is correct and as you will see from my original post I said you could opt for permanent residency and I did mention that the certificate is valid indefinitely.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

victoriagl said:


> That is correct and as you will see from my original post I said you could opt for permanent residency and I did mention that the certificate is valid indefinitely.


Again - you don't 'opt for permanent residency'. It's automatic whether you choose to get a 'permanent certificate' or not.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Not sure what you mean, we are supposed to have residency now?





victoriagl said:


> To get residencia ...
> /SNIP/


And this is the confusion that xabia mentioned. No, at the moment we don't have to "get residencia". What EU citizens have to do is to sign on the register for citizens of the EU (Registro de ciudadano de la union) When you do that you are given a certificate which MAY be in the form of a card to say that you have done that, and that card/ certificate CANNOT be used for identification purposes.
There is information about this in our FAQs if you are unsure
As another poster mentioned, it has not been clarified what will happen post Brexit


----------

